# MK3 Front Calipers Sticking -- Ideas?



## hakershermarkt (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok, so this is an issue that has been ongoing but I've elminated a lot of what I thought could be the cause -- I'm now turning to you guys to see if anyone has any ideas: 

The front right caliper on my mk3 golf sticks just the tiniest bit that it heats up as I'm driving. After about 5 or 6km, it heats up and expands and starts to stick more and more until it gets really stuck and starts to smoke. 

I've changed the caliper, and flex hoses on both sides of the car. I've put new rotors on the car as well. 
I've checked the brake fluid, and all seems to be ok. I've bled the brakes as well. 

Usually when this is happening the brake pedal will be stuck out -- meaning, trying to apply and pressure to it will usually only make it budge by maybe a centimetre at the most. 

Sometimes the issue is not present at all though. The brake pedal will have a good inch or two of play before you can feel the brakes beginning to apply, and they don't stick. 

In short, it seems to be that the problem is not constant. 

What could be causing this? A faulty brake booster? It seems to only really happen on one side, although I have noticed the left side sticking on occasion as well. 

Any help/hints/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 92_MK_2 (Oct 11, 2010)

i dont have abs on mine im sure u do. mine was sticking and replacing Master Cylinder did it. 

Booster will not choose which side to brake better or whatever...

When brakes are stiking, master cylinder might not be working hydraulically (hydraulic system is bad) 

also maybe contaminated fluid, pinched brake line, bad caliper but i think u said u replaced it. :thumbup:
good luck


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Did you check the bushings that the caliper rides on? They can wear out and hang things up.
Always clean the sliding pins and bushing bores good with a Q tip, then apply new "synthetic caliper grease" during pad changes!:thumbup:


----------

